# USB Connector



## ElFunghi (21. Oktober 2003)

Moin,
folgendes Problem: Habe mir ein neues Gehäuse gekauft, alles reingebaut, klappt alles, so, nun ist an dem Gehäuse oben ne Temperaturanzeige, ne Lüftersteuerung, Firewireanschluss und worums eigentlich geht, 2 USB stecker dran. Im Rechner muss man nun 10 kleine Käbelchen auf den USB Connector des Mainboards stecken, hab das Handbuch rausgekramt, aber 2 Probleme. 
1.) Es sind 10 Kabel aber nur 9 pins
2.) Die kabel haben meist eine andere Aufschrift als die pin Beschreibung im Handbuch.

Kennt sich jemand damit aus?
Ich hab das Gigabyte GA-8TX Mainboard, nicht grad das neuste, deswegen ist auch noch kein USB 2 drauf. Hoffe aber trozdem das das irgentwie geht, vielleicht kennt ja auch einer ne Seite wo sowas detailiert erklärt wird. Hab nämlich nix gefunden!


ElFunghi


----------



## Sinac (21. Oktober 2003)

Soweit ich weiß brauchst du eigentlich nur 8 von den 10.
Wie sind die Kabel bzw. Pins denn bezeichnet?


----------



## ElFunghi (21. Oktober 2003)

Danke für Antwort, aber ich habs selbst hinbekommen . Mit ein bischen Nachdenken gings dann schon, ich hab einfach eins abgeschnitten, das war "Shield" also die Erdung. Den Rest hab ich mir gedacht, und tatsächlich es geht


----------



## Sinac (21. Oktober 2003)

Gratuliere!


----------

